# Live from cold uncomfortable log in alabama



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Settled in and sun coming up. Beautiful morning. Only gonna be here till about 7:30 then headed to work!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok. Nice buck gave me 40 yd shot at 40. Peep didn't turn and shot anyway. Probably bad. But hit him pretty sure he ran off like hurt. Gonna give it 15

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Good deal. Hope you find him. 

Keep us posted


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you find him!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck trailing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed fer ya brother!!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

When I shot with my peep turned about 90 degrees, my arrow was about 2-feet right at 30 yards. I tried to look through the peep any ways, and could actually see my pins, but it really doesn't work too well. Hopefully you'll have a better result.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, you won't be making it into work anytime soon.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck! Did you hear a good thwack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hit him. Face mask was covering eye but I could still see deer and pins - kinda. Found pretty decent blood. Looks like lung - no stink. Trailed 40 Yds found arrow broadhead broke off. Assume no pass thru. Backed out. Walked back to camp. BM and coffee and warmer cover hauls. Headed back now

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bring home some horn.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Give him time, he will stay down...


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck on the tracking :thumbsup: calling in sick today:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Get em!

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Waiting for pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

WooooooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!!
Perfect shot - can't believe he ran 75 Yds
Thank you Lord!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

There we go! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Dang that's a good old biggen :thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats man. Nice buck!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hahaha, well that was easy


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet it feels great to come off the bench swinging. Great job.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Heck yea! congrats


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That second pic is awesome! Congrats! 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice! You have seen more shooters in a few sits than I have seen in the last 2 seasons total.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is probably the only acceptable "Selfie" for a grown man to take. Congrats!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Very nice! You have seen more shooters in a few sits than I have seen in the last 2 seasons total.


Right there with ya bud . Lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome deer. Always nice to kill one before work


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

28 posts in two hours............. I reckon there's some serious hunters on this Forum.

Congrats on a VERY nice bow harvest. 
Text that photo to Supervisor, they will grant you a "mental health" day.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats:thumbsup: Looks like you might be late to work. Might want to call lol Dec 20th needs to hurry up. I am already having with drawls from deer hunting.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Very nice! You have seen more shooters in a few sits than I have seen in the last 2 seasons total.


i think most of us are in that boat!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Since a couple of you mentioned it, there are several ways to eliminate future peep turning and failed opportunities.

One way is to replace your peep with a peep that attaches rubber tubing to your down buss cable. (tube stretching rotates peep to proper alignment)

Even with standard strings that are not pre stretched, you can usually get a "set" (no more creep rotation) out of them after about 350 shots.
Following this, then you can either put a twist "in or out" of your string, or separate the strands and reset the peep. 

The next time you replace your strings, take the time to order pre stretched strings. The manufacturers stretch the strands at several hundred pounds eliminating the creeping rotation you are experiencing.
"Americas Best" and "Winners Choice" are currently two popular brands in the industry.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a very nice buck with a rifle - with a bow, extra nice - from the ground, AWESOME! Good job, Try'n. Congratulations. :notworthy:


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Top notch! Great job!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Espo ........uhhhhhh PFF ref., the Game Clock it ticking........
Tryn .......way to put the smackdown ...nice woods goat.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice job Congrats


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

U da MAN!Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very good job! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole CONGRATS......you'll have to let us all know later-------How late ta work were ya??? hahaaha It was worth it!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It's good to be the boss ain't it Kevin! Congratulations on a fine kill.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Dam nice buck there way to lay'em down, if you made to work ontime too i'm even more impressed.. I have rcvd that phone call before of "i'm tracking a deer, won't be in until later" i thought to myself must be nice i'll pass the word.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats fine buck


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the positive comments. That was a fun morning. Never had a good enough signal to do the live thing until this year. Deer ended up weighing 170#. Dropped the whole deer off at the processor - first time ever. Kinda missed not at least skinning and quartering myself. Late for work, but I've been having a red hot love affair with the boss lady for nearly 30 years. Worn out tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good for you man!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sooo.... you're saying no crappie report for later?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Sooo.... you're saying no crappie report for later?


Next weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Congrats man !great deer and awesome pics


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Wtg!!


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck! Where did you find a processor that'll take a whole deer?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

AV8TR said:


> Congrats on a great buck! Where did you find a processor that'll take a whole deer?


Seems normal in Alabama. Wish someone would explain why Florida processors don't. Sure was convenient and cost an extra $22 to gut, skin, wash and chill - think I will have an additional $40 in quartering but not sure since they are processing entire deer. Regardless. In this case it's worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Seems normal in Alabama. Wish someone would explain why Florida processors don't. Sure was convenient and cost an extra $22 to gut, skin, wash and chill - think I will have an additional $40 in quartering but not sure since they are processing entire deer. Regardless. In this case it's worth it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I think its normal most places north of Florida. Up in Maryland, Virginia, and West Virginia all we did was field dress the deer. Processor did the skinning and cutting. Normally cost about 50 bucks to have it all done. Cost an extra 10 bucks if you didnt field dress it. 

Sounds like down here you have to do most of the hard work and the processer does the easy stuff but still charges just as much if not more. 

Main reasons I have not started hunting here yet is (1) I have no where to hang a deer to cut it up and (2) I have no idea how to properly butcher a deer to get the steaks and roasts, etc. Only thing I ever did was field dress them. 

Guess I need to start watching online videos.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Heck yeah!!!! Good job!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My season is complete!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

